# 5/23 manual



## Nick in Lansing (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi folks,
Can't seem to find the manual online. Anyone able to share? Model *768.884800*

Previous owner said it was barely throwing snow. Auger seems to be spinning slowly. Think I'll try changing the belt although it looks fairly new.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

a new belt won't likely help. i had one of those and it was nearly impossible to stall but just didn't have the power to really throw snow. you will likely never be happy with the 5hp engine. you would likely want a 8hp engine but you need a dual shaft 8hp which can be tricky to find.


----------

